# Ein kleiner Tip für Outlook XP / 2002



## Thimo Grauerholz (26. Oktober 2001)

Mit diesen kleinen Trick könnt ihr Outlook XP / 2002 beim Minimieren in die Taskleiste verschwinden lassen.

Einfach:

* Start - Ausführen anklicken und 

<b>regedit</b>

eingeben und OK drücken.

Nun einfach den Schlüssel:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Outlook\Preferences

auf der rechten Seite nun mit der rechten Maustaste klicken und 

<b>Neu</b> - <b>DWord-Wert</b> 

drücken.

Dies nennt ihr nun 

<b>MinToTray</b>

Nun da drauf Doppelklicken und 

<b>1</b>

eingeben anstatt 0.

Den Registrierungs-Editor nun schließen und den Computer neustarten.

Wenn ihr nun Outlook XP / 2002 minimiert geht Outlook schwups in die Taskbar neben der Uhr.

Viel Spass


----------



## SirNeo (17. Januar 2002)

Hey funktioniert super, danke.

Kann ich das so mit jedem Programm machen, kenn mich in der regedit überhaupt nicht aus und möchte ungerne was zerstören.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (17. Januar 2002)

hi,
nein leider nicht


----------



## SirNeo (17. Januar 2002)

wäre auch zu schön gewesen, trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

